# Remington 1100 20ga standard not LT barrel



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

I just bought a Remington 1100 in 20ga and it is a standard model. Does any one know were I can find a modified barrel for it? It has a skeet barrel on it now.

Thanks for the help,
Ryan


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I would look on Ebay. There are plenty of gun parts there.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Remington-1100-2-3- ... dZViewItem


----------

